# I was asked what "Chico babies" were.



## bek74

[attachment=12401:attachment]

[attachment=12402:attachment]

[attachment=12403:attachment]

They are great for giving up smoking and 98% fat free.


----------



## ddsumm

Bek,

I cant remember when I had chico babies last!!! LOLOLO


I must go and get some tomorrow... 


Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## jude'n'jools

They are like our jelly babies







do they really taste like chocolate or just a little?


----------



## bek74

They do taste like chocolate, but not like a creamy chocolate bar. But they are great,


----------



## MissMelanie

I don't think ANYTHING like that would go over here in the politically correct USA now.

They look good by the handfuls though.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## momtoboo

> I don't think ANYTHING like that would go over here in the politically correct USA now.
> 
> They look good by the handfuls though.
> 
> enJOY!
> Melanie[/B]










You got that right.


----------



## sophie

We had something very similar when I was a kid. They were called "Chocolate Babies." The wrapping was different - they came in a box - but the candy looked exactly the same. I loved them!!!

Linda


----------



## journey

> We had something very similar when I was a kid. They were called "Chocolate Babies." The wrapping was different - they came in a box - but the candy looked exactly the same. I loved them!!!
> 
> Linda[/B]



I remember 'chocolate babies.' I haven't seen them in years and years.


----------



## wagirl98665

> We had something very similar when I was a kid. They were called "Chocolate Babies." The wrapping was different - they came in a box - but the candy looked exactly the same. I loved them!!!
> 
> Linda[/B]




I remember chocolate babies too. I loved those things!
Wish I could find some today!


----------



## zsazsasmom

Wow! those look really yummy!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

I USE TO LOVE CHOCOLATE BABY'S


----------



## felicity

ohhhh, i love chico babies









i thought they sold them everywhere, i don't think anyone could say it's racist, they are just chocolate lollies, what's the world coming to lol, besides, there are red and yellow jelly babies too









either way, i love them.

felicity


----------



## Carla

Anything Chocolate is good, no matter what you call them.

Carla & Shotzi


----------

